# Gotta Love This Weather



## fishaholic1 (Dec 6, 2016)

You just can't beat the fishing this time of year.


----------



## snakehawk (Dec 6, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## FishermanSailor (Dec 7, 2016)

Redfish-on-the-half-shell...tasty.


----------



## fishman01 (Dec 7, 2016)

Everyone I see is catching more redfish than trout. I guess I must fish differently. I'm wearing the trout out, but haven't caught a single redfish in the last 3 trips.


----------



## jimbo1187 (Dec 7, 2016)

fishman01 said:


> Everyone I see is catching more redfish than trout. I guess I must fish differently. I'm wearing the trout out, but haven't caught a single redfish in the last 3 trips.



Same here. Been catching a bunch of trout but my redfish spots have come up empty.

I will say that water clarity down here has been better recently than I've seen in a long time. I could see the bottom in 4' of water earlier this week...


----------



## fishman01 (Dec 7, 2016)

Water was very clear on Sunday. I need to catch a few reds. My blackened fish recipe just don't work with trout.


----------



## fishaholic1 (Dec 7, 2016)

Seems like I've hardly been able to catch good numbers of trout the past few trips.


----------

